# جميع الاختصارات باللغة الانكليزية اللازمة لكل مهندس ولجميع الاختصاصات .



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

جميع الاختصارات باللغة الانكليزية اللازمة لكل مهندس ولجميع الاختصاصات .


ملف يحتوى على اكثر من 450 صفحة تحتوي على الكثير جدا من الاختصاصات وهو مرتب حسب الترتيب الهجائي وهو مفيد ولا بد 
منه لكل مهندس .​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء .........


----------



## مستر مهندس فهد (10 أبريل 2009)

الله يوفقك لكل خير في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ويوفق الجميع إن شاء الله .....


----------



## ارهينيوس (10 أبريل 2009)

واللة ما قصرت مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنور أخي العزيز ..........


----------



## بلوتونيوم (11 أبريل 2009)

الله يختصر لك ابواب الخير ويبارك فيك وبوالديك ويجعلك مفتاح لكل خير مغلاق لكل شر
انت وجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييع المسلمين


----------



## المهندسه ليى (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وعاشت الايادي
تحياتي.


----------



## بساموو (12 أبريل 2009)

*صناعة اللكر*

أرجو منكم يا أصدقائي إذا ممكن أن تفيدوني بطريقة صناعة اللكر واللكر المت أو اللماع جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## بساموو (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المنتدى يا أصدقائي عسى الله يوفقكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم أخواني الأعزاء على المرور ومنورين الموضوع بوجودكم .........


----------



## سلمة الأكوع (14 أبريل 2009)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم 
لك جزيل الشكر مهندس المحبة على هذا المجهود الرائع:56:


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (15 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس وشكرا جزيلا:56:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومشكووووورين على المرور ..............


----------



## أيمن محمد فؤاد (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جيد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا فيكم أخواني ومنورين الموضوع ............


----------



## safa aldin (23 يونيو 2009)

الله يوفقك لكل خير في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ...........


----------



## amany ali (1 فبراير 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## omar abdelsadek (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم الوطن (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور حبيبي و ان شاء الله دائما محب للجميع


----------



## الهندي30 (22 مارس 2011)

*الله يختصر لك ابواب الخير ويبارك فيك وبوالديك ويجعلك مفتاح لكل خير مغلاق لكل شر
انت وجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييع المسلمين*​


----------



## belal7 (23 مارس 2011)

مشكوور وماقصرت على هذا الملف المهم


----------

